# Relabeling Service



## dougm (Dec 11, 2009)

I am close to launching my apparel line. I will be using the new Anvil 4.5oz shirts. I have found a company in the area to do all the printing, but they don't offer relabeling options besides printing in our labels.

I want to sew in the care instructions on inside bottom of the shirts. Does anybody know of a company that does the relabeling service?

Not sure if location matters, but I am located in Birmingham, AL.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Where are you buying your shirts? TSC Apparel 2009 Collection offers relabeling services on shirts they sell. Unless those Anvil's have tear away tags, you'll end up paying double with whoever you use because they will be sewing in 2 locations; 1 to remove the neck label, and 1 to resew on the bottom.


----------



## dougm (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------

